# Bass Fishing at Hilliard Municipal Park



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

I went and explored the ponds at Hilliard Municipal Park. The first pond I hit seemed pretty dead, and I only caught 1 dink. The second pond immediately looked promising as there were numerous bass cruising the shallows. I focused the majority of my time at this pond and was able to sight fish a few bass, including a skinny 2 lber caught on a senko. The water temperature was in the 80s, I feel as though I would've been able to land a few more nice bass if the water temp was a bit lower. Many of the bass I saw would just sit in the water and not even flinch when I put my offering in front of it haha.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Try a lifelike swimbait during the hot part of the day, or bait up a live gill. Works every time...


----------



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

You know I had those thoughts exactly. I tried throwing my spro bbz-1 shad swimbait in a bluegill pattern. I got plenty of follows and looks from some nice bass, but not a single one would commit. When I saw them following, I tried deadsticking the lure, speeding it up, slowing it down, twitching it, all to no avail. I think a live gill may have done the trick, but I strictly use lures, so I didn't bother with that option.


----------



## 614-bass (Jul 22, 2008)

try a hollow body frog around that vegetation. those are good little ponds, i caught my first bass there on my first cast with my first crank bait just on the other side of the bridge. When i was in elementary school i would have my parents drop me off there and id fish until they got off work. The pond in the very back of the park is good also its full of weeds. There are some good fish in there i used to catch them on a small buzzbait and a frog. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks for the tips! Yeah I didn't even explore that pond in the back, I should have though I love fishing frogs over vegetation. Next time I go back I'll definitely start back there.


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

yeah those ponds are nice....i use pearl white flukes and do pretty well...got a nice secret pond over that way


----------



## debard (Nov 9, 2011)

Those used to be my go-to after work ponds when I was working at Gander down the road. Reaction baits were the ticket for me. Bluegill pattern Red-Eye Shads to be specific. 

The pond with the little walking bridge over it usually has some big bass on the rocks under the bridge. Your BEST bet is to catch a 4-5in bluegill and put it under a big cork on a circle hook.


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

Where did you get the scale


----------



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

debard said:


> Those used to be my go-to after work ponds when I was working at Gander down the road. Reaction baits were the ticket for me. Bluegill pattern Red-Eye Shads to be specific.
> 
> The pond with the little walking bridge over it usually has some big bass on the rocks under the bridge. Your BEST bet is to catch a 4-5in bluegill and put it under a big cork on a circle hook.


Yeah that little walking bridge looked perfect. I worked it for 15 minutes skipping a senko under it with no luck. Haha if there was a bass under it, dangling a bluegill in its face would've definitely worked.


----------



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

CarpRule said:


> Where did you get the scale


I bought this scale ten years ago, it is waterproof, floats, and is accurate within .25 ounces. It is an xtoolz grip-n-weigh scale and when I bought it, it went for about $100. Unfortunately, it was discontinued, but if you're lucky, you can find one on ebay for 100-125.


----------



## diesel327 (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks for sharing! I live down the road, could never catch anything there. 
I am a catch and release guy. Only thing I have tried was live bait, night crawlers. 
Curious to learn how to use the lures and fish like you did. Any suggestions?


----------



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

Not a problem, I'm always happy to share information to promote the sport I love! Well, that was my first time there, so by no means am I an expert at fishing those ponds. If you watched my video, you could see that the sight fishing bite was on that day, so that's always one option. Depending on the time of year, different lures will be effective, but during the summer, I would recommend finesse type lures fished slowly in the boiling hot water like a drop-shot rig or shakyhead rig.


----------



## Fish-N-Dip72 (May 21, 2013)

are these ponds at the municipal park? off of Scioto daby road?


----------



## Zorro (Jul 22, 2013)

thanks for posting


----------



## crappie55 (Mar 8, 2013)

i was out there last month an caught a couple 3pounders an one five it was a great time i love them ponds does any one no whats all in there i no bass an blue gill but what elsew


----------



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

Fish-N-Dip72 said:


> are these ponds at the municipal park? off of Scioto daby road?


Yeah these are the ponds at the municipal park, I think there are three ponds pretty close to each other.


----------



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

crappie55 said:


> i was out there last month an caught a couple 3pounders an one five it was a great time i love them ponds does any one no whats all in there i no bass an blue gill but what elsew


Wow thats awesome! I would love to catch a 5 lber anywhere. As far as I could tell, just bass and bluegill in those ponds, maybe a few catfish I'd guess.


----------



## Fish-N-Dip72 (May 21, 2013)

threw some worms and frogs last night caught four small ones between the two of us.


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

Love the videos, makes me want to make some of my own!


----------

